

An Introduction to Delta Encoding - thristian
https://gitorious.org/python-blip/pages/IntroToDeltaEncoding

======
thristian
Unable to find a better introduction to the "binary diff" problem, also known
as "delta encoding", I decided to write my own. I'd love to have some feedback
on whether the content is accessible to people with a general technical or
programming background, and of course whether I screwed anything up. :)

